# 3d plywood arm above workbench



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

I like this thing - not the sander but the jig that holds the router approx 2/3 way down page.

http://woodgears.ca/sander/thickness.html

Post heavily edited after I found it again - initial post was asking if anybody had seen this thing.

Bill


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Parallel arm movement ?









Its simple 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balanced-arm_lamp
http://edu-support.blogspot.com/2012/07/basic-engineering-drawing-drawing.html


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks

Those links are useful

Bill


----------

